# New guy



## Thefullstacker (Mar 29, 2013)

Well i'm new...I have done massive research on HGH...thats pretty much what i'm into and do to the formality of my occupation I have to be undetectable.

I found a thread where Victorz06 was talking about Serono Serostim.  I was curious what size IU kits these normally come in.  A post he made back in 2010 said the stuff was very difficult to come by...I found it on a site in about 1min of searching.  I was wondering if this stuff was often counterfitted and fake.  The price tag doesn't seem to be that aweful much more from Generic GH.  Currently finishing my first kit of somatropin.  sides tell me its working.  But if i'm spending the money would rather have the pharmacy grade stuff.  Is Serono Serostim still the best and most potent GH out there?


Secondly I asked my question here in this post because I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to PM Victorz06 to ask him this stuff directly.  I just wanna make sure i'm not buying into a fake.  It have the labels on the vials and the box.  So how do I send PM's and secondly glad to be here seems like a bunch of good people with lots of accurate knowledge!  Hopefully down the road I will be able to be of some assistance to someone!!

So please school me on Pharmacy grade HGH!  What I should expect to see for a price of a Pharmacy kit.  I'm not asking for sources because I know thats usually a no-no.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2013)

Thefullstacker, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## osta-president (Mar 29, 2013)

126. Well aboard hope you enjoy a great community.


----------



## Thefullstacker (Mar 29, 2013)

roger thats what I thought.  Sorry for being specific.  So i'm gathering this 156 kit is bogus!  Seemed to good to be true!


----------



## brazey (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome to the board..


----------



## IloveWaWabro (Mar 29, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Ironman2001 (Mar 30, 2013)

Welcome to IMF!


----------

